# Broken guide



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

In Fairhope. Suggestions on someone to repair a broken guide. Rod is a st Croix triumph


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Give Tyler a call at 2515094534, he is located about 10 minutes south of bass pro in Spanish fort/ daphne


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

^^^Tried calling, no response yet. Anyone else in the area?


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

If it's the guide on the tip, St Croix sent me one either free or really cheap a couple of years ago and I did it myself. Really easy. If not, I'll monitor the thread because I need a guide replaced on one of my rods as well.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

He usually doesn't answer calls he doesn't know the number to so try to text him and I'll let him know that you will be contacting him


----------

